# 66 pc Stone Mountain Carbide bit set, $104



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc. , not a bad set for the money, course others will chime in their disagreement:dance3:


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think too many people could disagree to bits for less than 2 bucks a piece.
Great starter set !


----------

